# Vaio Tastatur + Pad deaktiviert.



## Shakti (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe hier das Notebook von einem Kollegen stehen.
Die Tastatur funktioniert nicht und das Mauspad auch nicht.

Die FN + ihre Tasten funktionieren.

Beim Support von Sony sagte man FN + F1 dann kommt auf dem Bildschirm ein Zeichen oder Symbol wo drunter steht "deaktiviert" oder "aktiviert".
Das könnte ja richtig sein nur leider tut sich auch da nichts.

Hat jemand eine Lösung?
Bin total am Verzweifeln.....

Viele Grüße


----------



## norse (26. Dezember 2012)

wie jetzt? Geht die Tastatur oder nicht? wenn sie nur teilweise geht, sollte Sie defekt sein, die kann man nicht deaktivieren. Mouspad geht per Bios, FN-Kombi und Teilweise seperaten Schalter auszuschalten.

Dazu bräuchtest du die AKT-Treiber, sonst funktionieren die FN Tasten nicht richtig.


----------



## Shakti (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Bei der Tastatur geht nur die FN Taste + "Ihre" Tasten halt.


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (26. Dezember 2012)

dann schliess eine normale tastatur mit usb an, und ändere es mit shift+f1 oder shift+f2


----------



## schmeck (26. Dezember 2012)

sowas kann man bei vaios im bios nicht ein und ausschalten.
kommst du ins bios mit der f2 taste? und versuch die cursor tasten, gehen die dort?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab auch einen Vaio und FN+F1 bringt 0, weil die Tastenkombination nicht belegt ist. 


Wenn die Tastatur nicht funktioniert, sprich nur die FN Tasten, kann es sein, dass sie defekt ist... was aber auch komisch ist, weil die FN Tasten gehen.

Man kann beim Vaio nicht die Tastatur ausschalten, nur das Mousepad und selbst das ist sinnlos, weil sobald eine Maus angeschlossen wird, schaltet sich beim mir das Mousepad aus.


----------

